# Artificial corn husks



## JustJimAZ (Aug 19, 2010)

I am asking this in relation to a costume, but I chose to put it here because it has wider prop and decor applications.

Two years ago, I created a scarecrow costume - "Crow's Bane". Not wanting to go with the typical straw stuffed look, I chose to use corn husks.

Now, for one night, that works fine. If I want to be able to wear a similar costume every night in October at a full time haunt, this will not last a week.

So, how to create convincing artificial corn husks?

My first thoughts, so you can elaborate on the pros / cons based on your vast experience:
1. I could make the husks in a similar way to Allen "Stiltbeast"'s corn stalks tutorial. I am not sure about the actual texture, though. A character will be closer to the patrons than a prop, and may be in a lot of photos.

2. Some kind of fabric stiffener and a gauze type fabric? How durable would that be? Maybe I could use something as a stiffener that was never meant to be, like some epoxy? I want them durable, not deadly.

3. Maybe press actual husks into clay and make latex leaves? Durable, I think, but floppy. Maybe wire inside the latex?

4. Perhaps there is some way to infuse the actual husks with latex or something similar?

5. maybe crepe paper can be put over some stiff material like the plastic from a milk jug?

These are my initial thoughts. With all the brainpower on the forum, I am sure to find something that will give the creepy, realistic look and maybe even sound of dry corn husks.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Take a look at Lilly's thread for making wings from rhubarb leaves - might be just the ticket for what you have in mind:

http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=10862&highlight=rhubarb+leaves


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

Take a look at the materials used to make "silk flowers"/synthetic plants.
They give you the durability along with the appearance you desire


----------



## JustJimAZ (Aug 19, 2010)

RoxyBlue said:


> Take a look at Lilly's thread for making wings from rhubarb leaves - might be just the ticket for what you have in mind:


I had seen that thread before, and I admit it looks great. She says they are durable. I have no idea if anyone in AZ grows rhubarb, or when it comes to maturity. I was thinking of a costume for ComiCon in June...



fontgeek said:


> Take a look at the materials used to make "silk flowers"/synthetic plants.
> They give you the durability along with the appearance you desire


This was another thought I tried to follow, but could not find artificial corn husks... I never thought I could just get the material used for "silk" plants. Do you know where that could be acquired, or were you thinking more like modifying existing plants?

Thanks, both of you, for your response!


----------



## corey872 (Jan 10, 2010)

I will throw out one more suggestion...eat plenty of fresh corn this spring/summer and save the husks. 6 months of even 'leisurely' eating (especially if you could con a friend or two into helping) should get you a stash of husks large enough you could just replace the damaged ones every few nights for the month of October.


----------



## JustJimAZ (Aug 19, 2010)

Thanks Corey. I can actually buy corn husks easily enough. I don't know how it is in other parts of the world, but in AZ, where tamales are a year round thing, they sell husks in bulk. I may go that route, but I would like to avoid that hassle and mess.


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Did you check out Allen's youtube channel?

He made 2 videos about making something that might work for a costume.


----------



## JustJimAZ (Aug 19, 2010)

I did see those, IMU. Thanks.
I think Allen is fantastic!


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

You could google artificial corn or husks. I found a place online that made very realistic vegetables. I need them for a witch's stew. They may sell husks or corn with the husks attached. Try "display fake food" They have corn in the husk. That could work for you.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:They had some fake ones last year in Grandinroad. I can't remember how much they cost, but they were very realistic looking. You could always find some silk magnolia leaves, and paint and cut them up to look like husks. Add a little raffia and it would probably look good enough to mimic corn husks. Now you have me wanting to try it, like I don't already have enough props to make.


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

You could press some real husks into plaster to get the impression of one side, then paint in a coat of latex, and maybe back it up with some kind of paper or cloth to give the right stiffness.


----------



## JustJimAZ (Aug 19, 2010)

Mr_Chicken said:


> You could press some real husks into plaster to get the impression of one side, then paint in a coat of latex, and maybe back it up with some kind of paper or cloth to give the right stiffness.


I like it!


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

I've seen corn husks in Michael's (although not recently) for making crafts with husks. You might also try to look in the ethnic section or mexican food section in your grocery store. I've seen husks there used for making tamales. Ask your store personnel if you can't find them.


----------



## JustJimAZ (Aug 19, 2010)

Copchick said:


> I've seen corn husks in Michael's (although not recently) for making crafts with husks. You might also try to look in the ethnic section or mexican food section in your grocery store. I've seen husks there used for making tamales. Ask your store personnel if you can't find them.


Thanks Copchick!


----------

